# Chart game



## merlinnn (10 November 2010)

Can any of the experienced traders out there please validate the usefulness of this http://www.chartgame.com in learning charts and responding to them. Eg does a good return here have any resemblance at all to the real world?


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2010)

merlinnn said:


> Can any of the experienced traders out there please validate the usefulness of this http://www.chartgame.com in learning charts and responding to them. Eg does a good return here have any resemblance at all to the real world?




Bit of fun

I only used the volume all the other rubbish is useless.
after 20 min


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2010)

I only looked at the SP..i was 20% up but continued to hold a long for the last 2 years.  dam loss aversion.


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2010)

tech/a said:


> Bit of fun
> 
> I only used the volume all the other rubbish is useless.
> after 20 min




Boy did I get some crappy charts, still did alright.


----------



## Bronte (11 November 2010)

*You have:
$102,008.62 in cash
$0.00 in shares
Your position is worth:
$102,008.62 (+0.00%)

Buy and hold would be:
$61,813.90 (+0.00%) *

Great game 
Having trouble attaching my image. 
I have sent a link to Joe's email address.

Goals of the Game: (from Chartgame Help)
_It's hard to beat buy and hold  (we all have here)
The original goal was to have the user beat buy and hold for the whole period played. However, playing the game, it turned out to be nearly impossible to beat buy and hold based on that criteria.

This because stocks, on average, go up a little over time. In real life, if you always have money in the market, chances are you will do better than having money in only occasionally. But if one does actively play the market, one can use the money while it's not invested in one stock to play other stocks. So I now evaluate the player based on gains achieved over the days that the money was actually invested in a stock, which gives the user benefit for actually having the money available to play other stocks with.

With the more favourable method of calculating gains only over days invested, doing completely random trades over the long term should cause you to perform roughly equivalent to buy and hold. Interestingly enough, on playing long enough, most player's performance ends up being very close to buy and hold._


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2010)

Because I have nothing better to do:


*You have:
$104,984,679,328,769,586,792,384,577,564,265,684,569,824,456,847,658,762,008.62 in cash
$0.00 in shares
Your position is worth:
$104,984,679,328,769,586,792,384,577,564,265,684,569,824,456,847,658,762,008.62 (+0.00%)

Buy and hold would be:
$0.01 (+0.00%) *

All done with my nnaG system.... send money.


----------



## skc (11 November 2010)

I like this game.

It covers the last 10yrs so you don't know if you are in a bull market or the GFC.

The slight imperfection is that you are always trading at the openning price of the next day, but that's fair enough for an EOD trader.

Here's what I did after 1 chart... if only life was so easy


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2010)

wayneL said:


> Because I have nothing better to do:
> 
> 
> *You have:
> ...



 :batman:


----------



## Bronte (11 November 2010)

12 charts / companies 
28 Trades (didn't take long at all)
+ 920.1 %  
+  88.44% Annually   
It's just a game 


From the Chartgame link: (sent to Joe Blow)

   AutoZone Inc.  (AZO) 	Jul 22, 1998
Oct 09, 1998 		52/56 	2  	$10,000.00
$13,640.93 	+36.41% 		$10,000.00
$6,010.59 	-39.89% 	
	Monster Worldwide, Inc.  (MWW) 	Apr 17, 2003
Jun 20, 2003 		40/44 	2  	$13,640.93
$21,311.22 	+56.23% 		$6,010.59
$9,856.03 	+63.98% 	
	Analog Devices Inc.  (ADI) 	Sep 22, 1998
Nov 27, 1998 		44/47 	2  	$21,311.22
$28,773.43 	+35.02% 		$9,856.03
$13,307.16 	+35.02% 	
	McCormick & Co. Inc.  (MKC) 	May 24, 2000
Dec 29, 2000 		55/152 	4  	$28,773.43
$30,509.95 	+6.04% 		$13,307.16
$15,001.01 	+12.73% 	
	Campbell Soup Co.  (CPB) 	May 13, 2005
Sep 30, 2005 		53/97 	4  	$30,509.95
$31,492.35 	+3.22% 		$15,001.01
$14,762.03 	-1.59% 	
	EMC Corporation  (EMC) 	May 14, 2003
May 12, 2004 		251/251 	2  	$31,492.35
$33,765.95 	+7.22% 		$14,762.03
$15,827.78 	+7.22% 	
	Caterpillar Inc.  (CAT) 	Nov 03, 2008
Aug 21, 2009 		197/201 	2  	$33,765.95
$40,019.87 	+18.52% 		$15,827.78
$19,281.19 	+21.82% 	
	Comerica Incorporated  (CMA) 	Mar 14, 2000
Jun 08, 2000 		55/59 	4  	$40,019.86
$62,679.13 	+56.62% 		$19,281.19
$29,050.09 	+50.67% 	
	Dover Corp.  (DOV) 	Jul 16, 2003
Oct 31, 2003 		72/76 	2  	$62,679.13
$75,838.82 	+21.00% 		$29,050.09
$35,582.98 	+22.49% 	
	Sprint Nextel Corp.  (S) 	Jul 01, 2002
Dec 20, 2002 		0/121 	0  	$75,838.82
$75,838.82 	+0.00% 		$35,582.98
$50,493.94 	+41.90% 	
	Molex Inc.  (MOLX) 	Dec 20, 2007
May 09, 2008 		92/96 	2  	$75,838.82
$81,902.57 	+8.00% 		$50,493.94
$53,675.39 	+6.30% 	
	Advanced Micro Devices Inc.  (AMD) 	Mar 11, 2003
Mar 28, 2003 		9/13 	2  	$81,902.57
$102,008.62 	+24.55% 		$53,675.39
$61,813.90 	+15.16% 	
	Totals: 			920/1213	28  	$102,008.62	+920.1%		$61,813.90	+518.1%	

Security 	Time period 		Days in  	  Trades 	Cash in/out 	Gain   		Cash in/out 	Gain   	


	Total % gain 	      +920.1%		+518.1%
	Total days invested 	920		         1213
	Total number of trades 	28		            24
	Equivalent daily gain* 	+0.253%		+0.150%
	Annualized gain for days invested** 	+88.44%		+45.78%


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2010)

Truly remarkable Bronte.


----------



## Bronte (11 November 2010)

You to are doing some great work on the breakout threads.
Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=591053#post591053
Thank you tech/a


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2010)

Bronte said:


> You to are doing some great work on the breakout threads.
> Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=591053#post591053
> Thank you tech/a




Tech/a

Ever feel like someone is p1ssing in your pocket?


----------



## Bronte (11 November 2010)

Bronte said:


> You to are doing some great work on the breakout threads.
> Potential & Breakout trading--Technical tips and tricks:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=591053#post591053
> Thank you tech/a



No we mean what we posted.
Excellent info for members: 
Truly BRM took off


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2010)

wayneL said:


> Tech/a
> 
> Ever feel like someone is p1ssing in your pocket?




Regularly.


----------



## namrog (11 November 2010)

wayneL said:


> Tech/a
> 
> Ever feel like someone is p1ssing in your pocket?




That's a cynical enough comment Wayne L, I reckon Bronte meant well..'

It's easy enough posting results , and getting a good looking result if you do this exercise often enough, how about ASF run an EOD simulation 
with the same characters involved, and see how the results pan out...??? say over a three month period or something similar  ??
Funny that no one posted a negative result v buy and hold...must be all geniuses here...


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2010)

namrog said:


> That's a cynical enough comment Wayne L, I reckon Bronte meant well..'




I've known the Bronteman longer than you.


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2010)

Bronte said:


> Excellent info for members:




Indeed.

Just a peculiar time to mention it.


----------



## namrog (11 November 2010)

wayneL said:


> I've known the Bronteman longer than you.




An inside joke I'm guessing ??


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2010)

namrog said:


> An inside joke I'm guessing ??




YUP.
Wayne and I are Gannfans.


----------



## wintermute (11 November 2010)

Cool thanks for posting.  Had a few goes before I got the hang of it. This was probably after an hour or so...  Some charts I just did really badly on, so cut my losses and skipped to the next but overall not a bad result!

Tony.

edit: actually now I look at the overall results it was bad!  all the gains in the first stock and then up and down for the rest of the time basically staying the same overall... more practice me thinks, the first was probably more ass than class.


----------



## Bronte (13 November 2010)

merlinnn said:


> Can any of the experienced traders out there please validate the usefulness of this http://www.chartgame.com in learning charts and responding to them. Eg does a good return here have any resemblance at all to the real world?




It is just a game merlinnn, although turning $10,000 into $102,009 in 28 trades is certainly possible in the real world. Thank you for posting it, and yes we feel it does have resemblance.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2010)

Bronte said:


> It is just a game merlinnn, although turning $10,000 into $102,009 in 28 trades is certainly possible in the real world. Thank you for posting it, and yes we feel it does have resemblance.




I think you can learn quite a bit from recording your results.
IE
Are you running your losses and cutting your wins?
Are you attempting to trade every set-up (I waved past many charts I didn't like).
What isn't apparent is position sizing and trade management.
Which can vastly alter results.


----------



## Bronte (13 November 2010)

tech/a said:


> Are you attempting to trade every set-up (I waved past many charts I didn't like).



Good point tech/a, so did I, skipped many. 
That is what experienced traders do I suppose.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 November 2010)

Total % gain 	+19.11%		
	Total days invested 	12	
	Total number of trades 	2	
	Equivalent daily gain* 	+1.468%		+1.468%

:homer:

1.5% per day...if only!


----------



## GreedFear&Hope (26 April 2011)

*Chartgame.com*

If you do a Google / search on 'chartgame'
The first link is for Chartgame.com
Seems to me to be a great learning tool.
I am not sure how to post a direct link to this website.
Maybe some kind member can help.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 April 2011)

*Re: Chartgame.com*



GreedFear&Hope said:


> If you do a Google / search on 'chartgame'
> The first link is for Chartgame.com
> Seems to me to be a great learning tool.
> I am not sure how to post a direct link to this website.
> Maybe some kind member can help.




A few of us had a muck around with this a few months ago...fun way to kill a few minutes.


----------



## GreedFear&Hope (26 April 2011)

*Re: Chartgame.com*

I tried doing a search on 'chartgame' and only found this thread.
Can you direct me to the old thread please.
I would be interested to have a look.


----------



## skyQuake (26 April 2011)

*Re: Chartgame.com*



GreedFear&Hope said:


> I tried doing a search on 'chartgame' and only found this thread.
> Can you direct me to the old thread please.
> I would be interested to have a look.




http://chartgame.com/


----------



## GreedFear&Hope (29 April 2011)

merlinnn said:


> Can any of the experienced traders out there please validate the usefulness of this http://www.chartgame.com in learning charts and responding to them. Eg does a good return here have any resemblance at all to the real world?




Thanks guys for your help.
I can see why the thread starter merlinnn never came back.
What started out as an educational / fun thread soon turned hostile. !!!!


----------



## Tanaka (29 April 2011)

GreedFear&Hope said:


> Thanks guys for your help.
> I can see why the thread starter merlinnn never came back.
> What started out as an educational / fun thread soon turned hostile. !!!!




I can't find any hostile content in this thread


----------



## Bronte (2 September 2011)

tech/a said:


> Truly remarkable Bronte.




Was this sarcasm tech/a ?


----------



## skyQuake (3 September 2011)

Bronte said:


> Was this sarcasm tech/a ?




only 88% pa? lift yer game 

The game gets a bit easier after a while as its mostly based around the tech wreck and you get some fantastic trends.

Though it teaches u that often its hard to beat buy and hold when a stock runs...


----------



## LostMyShirt (7 September 2011)

Hello everyone.

I was lurking this thread and decided to play the game my own way and put my TA to the test (learning).

I tried to make it as real as possible by only going long (I don't short - broker doesn't allow it).

I passed on several charts and only looked for those with my indicator criteria. I coulnd't beat buy and hold by using a long only style. Though I did reach 750K, buy and hold reached 2.1mil.

Some of the trends on these charts are just great! If only real life was like that...


----------



## Bronte (15 November 2013)

merlinnn said:


> Can any of the experienced traders out there please validate the usefulness of this http://www.chartgame.com in learning charts and responding to them. Eg does a good return here have any resemblance at all to the real world?



Some of the new members might like to play this "chartgame"
Just click on link above....let us know how you go.
This thread is three years old, phew!
Friday arvo...........Enjoy


----------



## Bronte (16 November 2013)

This thread might make a good 'Sticky' Joe
Saturday morning play.....Enjoy


----------



## snsdmonkey (2 January 2014)

Bronte said:


> This thread might make a good 'Sticky' Joe
> Saturday morning play.....Enjoy




Thanks for bumping it up, will check it out


----------



## Bronte (2 January 2014)

Have some fun monkey....hope this game helps with your trading  HNY


----------



## burglar (3 January 2014)

Bronte said:


> Have some fun monkey....hope this game helps with your trading  HNY




Loved this game!

But what does it mean if your good at it?
Can it help your trading?

Really!

Serious question, though.
How do you start again from the beginning?


----------



## Newt (3 January 2014)

Managed to get 20-30% up for a couple of extended sessions.  
At least I've learned _something_ about risk management perhaps


----------



## merlinnn (4 January 2014)

Think I found this on Forex Factory from memory. It's certainly addictive when your having a slow day!


----------



## burglar (4 January 2014)

burglar said:


> ... How do you start again from the beginning?




It's Ok! I found it.


----------



## Valued (19 January 2014)

This game doesn't reflect real trading that well because you can't cover your shorts and then buy for your own account on the same day and if you cover your shorts on the day after you can't buy that day. When you short and you want to decide to go long you have to cover on the next day without even seeing the next day's bar. They should just allow you to exit the short using the closing price of the day you're on and then allow you to buy the next day.

Chart Arcade by MarketSmith is a better game imo.


----------



## Bronte (11 March 2014)

Just "bumping" this thread for some of the newbies.......enjoy


----------



## Bronte (23 November 2014)

Bronte said:


> Just "bumping" this thread for some of the newbies.......enjoy




Enjoy...........A fun Chart game.    http://www.chartgame.com/


----------



## tech/a (24 November 2014)

Hey that's fun.

Just played a chart
I only use volume and patterns
Took me 4 minutes.








So there's a challenge


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 November 2014)

Good job tech, I had a go, -11%, I used nothing because I know nothing, can't read volume and was just plugging away.....which doesn't work. Good game though.


----------



## tech/a (24 November 2014)

Second one was tough.
Traded it too fast!

Missed a lot of opportunities!


----------



## tech/a (25 November 2014)

Kept playing a bit tonight as the DAX bounces all over the shop.




No one else having a go?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (25 November 2014)

tech/a said:


> Kept playing a bit tonight as the DAX bounces all over the shop.
> 
> No one else having a go?




I'm playing on the DAX, trying to get a read on things! Noise noise noise noise huge move noise noise noise huge move noise noise.


----------



## tech/a (25 November 2014)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> I'm playing on the DAX, trying to get a read on things! Noise noise noise noise huge move noise noise noise huge move noise noise.




Been pretty bullish from 9820
Think its going to have a look at 10000


----------

